# Starett 4" double square



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

$6.30 Get em while they last only 10 left!

Starrett 13A Double Square with hardened Blade - Amazon.com


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Duane
Got me one


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Thanks Duane
> Got me one


Hi, John. They pulled that offer quick! Hope these orders stand. Best price is now 60.75!


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I was shocked when it came up 2 left for $60.75, they can keep it for that price. 
Had to have been a mistake and they caught it and corrected it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Duane
They took my money say it will here 7/19 to 7/24 hope so, I have other Starrett products really like them but they are pricey for the hobbyist. The shipping was higher than the square


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Duane
> They took my money say it will here 7/19 to 7/24 hope so, I have other Starrett products really like them but they are pricey for the hobbyist. The shipping was higher than the square


Yes, I ordered two, the shipping was less of hit that way($10 something odd). Can't go wrong with Starrett for that price! Time will tell.

Anyone else who wants to try..

Item No: STR-13A [Double Square]

Won't last long, I'm sure.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

I grabbed oneh34r: ... I hope ... the order confirmation showed out of stock but accepted at the lower price.

I'll wait.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I gave it a try too Patrick and it went through. Maybe we'll get an email tomorrow telling us whether we actually get them or not.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Duane
Just got email UPS has mine will receive tomorrow 
Coming out Michigan


----------



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

I missed it, Dang not fast enough $60.00 not for me, but ill keep checking back


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Semipro said:


> Duane
> Just got email UPS has mine will receive tomorrow
> Coming out Michigan


Glad to hear it, John. Got UPS info for mine as well!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Still showing out of stock at Reid. I'd like to call them and check on an ETA but I don't think they'd appreciate the inquiry very much.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I called the next day and talked to them about posting it to me as their site wouldn't calculate a price for that automatically. The gentleman I talked to didn't say anything about it being out of stock but I checked my CC account yesterday and I still haven't been charged for it. We'll just have to wait and see I guess Patrick.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles
Got mine on Wednesday ,but they did not charge my account till it was delivered but did get a email from UPS that it had shipped couple days before


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Got mine also... best $6.30 squares I have ever bought!


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Sooo not liking you two right now. I made a stealth call to Reid ... mid August.:sad:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Just curious John and Dwayne. Did they send you any notification about it being shipped or did you know when it showed up at your door?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles
I went to amazon account checked order status,said was shipped UPS with tracking number,I also believe amazon sent me notification


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I went to Amazon it showed $60 and change so I followed the other link to Reid Tools which I think Patrick did too. I think he and I are in the same boat so we'll have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Charles
If you go to amazon now the seller is Phillps tools not Reid Tools ? But it is 60 +


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Just curious John and Dwayne. Did they send you any notification about it being shipped or did you know when it showed up at your door?


Yes, I received email notification from Amazon with UPS tracking info. I ordered mine thru them, not Reid direct. Clearly it was a typo that was honored but quickly removed from Amazon, less quickly from Reid's own website. Have not seen any verification on those directly ordered from Reid.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

When I saw $60 on Amazon I didn't bother checking to see who was selling it, it might have been Phillips by that time. The link to Reid still showed $6.30 so I tried it and it didn't go tilt even though they showed out of stock. It really doesn't matter that much to me if it doesn't go through. I got a near equivalent from Lee Valley for Xmas. It would still be nice to get the Starrett and they hold value very well because of their reputation.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Well Reid came through. The package was on my doorstep when I got home from work. I checked the 4-piece square set I got a while back off Amazon and they all check dead on with the exception of, of all things, the 4".

Charles, you should have yours, if not by now, soon.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

So this means you like us again Patrick
I guess we are off the hook Duane


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Semipro said:


> So this means you like us again Patrick
> I guess we are off the hook Duane


Sure ... why not. Karma got me back, though. Power switch on my TS went out.

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/42516-tool-failure-report-ridgid-r4510-ts.html

Just doesn't pay to be petty ... oh well. Such is life.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Sorry about the switch Patrick hope you solve the problem quickly and cheap


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> Well Reid came through. The package was on my doorstep when I got home from work. I checked the 4-piece square set I got a while back off Amazon and they all check dead on with the exception of, of all things, the 4".
> 
> Charles, you should have yours, if not by now, soon.


Got mine 2 days ago Patrick. That was a very sweet deal.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Semipro said:


> So this means you like us again Patrick
> I guess we are off the hook Duane


Hi, John. Not really worried about "being on the hook"! Glad those who took advantage got a good deal. Knew it wouldn't last forever, though.


----------

